# Fish Life Span



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know the average life span for a peacock eel and a tiretrack eel? Tried searching on yahoo but no luck so far. Thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

from what i found through google, a peacock eel can live to 10-15 years. but it's lifespan can be reduced if kept in a tank with rough substrate. they prefer sandy substrate as they spend most of their time buried with just their "nose" poking out to breathe.

the tire track eel can live to 5-10 years, and i would assume prefer the same type of conditions as the peacock eel.

the difference from there is the peacock is fairly community friendly if tank mates do not fit in it's mouth. but they're not good with inverts. while the tire track eel is carnivorous.

hope this helps!


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

The tire track just die a few hours ago, it was having difficulty staying upright then die a short while after.
The weird thing is i just add that fish a week ago, there is also a peacock eel in that same tank for 6+ months and doesn't look like it has any trouble with swiming or eating. Anyone have similar experience or know why this might happen?


----------

